# Do you routinely use HCG during a cycle?



## rexwal (Sep 16, 2019)

Curious if and when you guys use HCG during a cycle​


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 16, 2019)

no...

what do you have planned cycle wise


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 16, 2019)

Nah, the boys haven’t worked in years.


----------



## bigdog (Sep 16, 2019)

nope... never it ever anymore


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 17, 2019)

Those who aren’t on trt and want the best chance of recovering should tho...


----------



## Viduus (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m a fan of it and do.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2019)

do you have kids yet or still plan on making them....??


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

Not hcg, but have used adex


----------



## DOOM (Jun 24, 2020)

You start using HCG week one of your cycle @ 250iu twice a week and you stop the last week of your cycle or when the test clears.

Do not use anymore after the test ester clears your body. Then start pct.


----------

